# Stevenson ou RS?



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 13:39)

Gostaria de deixar aqui uma questão para ser discutida.

O que será melhor? Construir um RS com pratos tal como vários colegas estão a fazer ou construir um abrigo protegido por paineis (?) de Stevenson.

Apesar de o objectivo ser semlhante, uma estrutura de Stevenson de paineis ripados parece bastante mais arejada para os sensores a albergar. Tem o problema de ocupar maior volume.

Os RS com pratos parecem estar na moda, mas depois vemos que as pessoas que os têm são "obrigadas" a ventilar os ditos durante o verão.

Copmo estou em fase de fazer uma "coisa" a sério gostaria de ter a opinião dos colegas.

obrigado

Bernardino


----------



## Puma (13 Jan 2011 às 14:31)

Aqui está um post muito interessante.

Gostava, também, de saber as respostas dos mais entendidos na matéria ??


----------



## zejorge (13 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Olá Bernardino

Eu sou um dos muitos que têm um RS feito com pratos, sem ventilação forçada, tendo durante o Verão, que por aqui foi bem quente, verificado que os valores colhidos estavam perfeitamente de acordo com os valores colhidos por exemplo nas Davis.
Não estou com isto a dizer que este seja o melhor, mas que efectivamente nos fornece dados fiáveis, disso não tenho dúvidas.

Cumpts


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

zejorge disse:


> Olá Bernardino
> 
> Eu sou um dos muitos que têm um RS feito com pratos, sem ventilação forçada, tendo durante o Verão, que por aqui foi bem quente, verificado que os valores colhidos estavam perfeitamente de acordo com os valores colhidos por exemplo nas Davis.
> Não estou com isto a dizer que este seja o melhor, mas que efectivamente nos fornece dados fiáveis, disso não tenho dúvidas.
> ...



Precisamente. Quer uma, quer outra opção são extremamente fiáveis, quando bem construídos ou de boa qualidade. O abrigo de Stevenson é uma solução mais clássica, tem a vantagem de permitir colocar e retirar sensores com facilidade, mas não é facilmente portátil. Ocupa um volume muito superior e o peso não é, também, uma vantagem. Todavia, para quem tem condições razoáveis, um abrigo de Stevenson também pode ser uma boa escolha. No entanto, a fiabilidade dos dois abrigos é idêntica e ambos permitem uma boa ventilação do espaço interior, mesmo em dias de maior insolação e temperaturas mais elevadas.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 15:28)

zejorge disse:


> Eu sou um dos muitos que têm um RS feito com pratos, sem ventilação forçada, tendo durante o Verão, que por aqui foi bem quente, verificado que os valores colhidos estavam perfeitamente de acordo com os valores colhidos por exemplo nas Davis.
> Cumpts



Acredito!

O problema é que vejo muitas pessoas, a meio do verão a ter de inserir ventilação forçada nos seus RS.

Será que o seu RS está à sombra nas horas fortes do Sol?

O facto de ser concordante com as Davis... se uma Davis não estiver devidamente protegida/montada os  valores obtidos não serão , certamente, fiáveis. Mas percebi o que querdizer, obrigado.

Bernardino


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 15:45)

c.bernardino disse:


> O problema é que vejo muitas pessoas, a meio do verão a ter de inserir ventilação forçada nos seus RS.



A ventilação forçada, numa boa instalação com bastante arejamento, pouco efeito terá em torno das máximas, arrisco em cerca de 0,4 ºC.

É mais importante usá-la apenas em casos em que a instalação não é, de todo, a mais indicada, e nessas situações os efeitos são bastante superiores aos atrás referidos.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

Daniel, reparei no teu tópico novo em que instalaste uma davis e construiste um stevenson para instrumentos clássicos. Nunca te passou colocar o sensor da davis dentro da stenvenson?
Pode é ser paranóia mas...
ou pela tradição associaste o classicismo da stevenson ao mercurio?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2011 às 16:44)

c.bernardino disse:


> Daniel, reparei no teu tópico novo em que instalaste uma davis e construiste um stevenson para instrumentos clássicos. Nunca te passou colocar o sensor da davis dentro da stenvenson?
> Pode é ser paranóia mas...
> ou pela tradição associaste o classicismo da stevenson ao mercurio?



A Davis tem o RS dela. Para quê deixar de utilizar o original dela ? Este abrigo serve apenas para comparações, pois os dados oficiais do local serão do telhado.

No abrigo de Stevenson está também um termómetro digital de máximas e mínimas para comparar os extremos.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A ventilação forçada,
> ...
> É mais importante usá-la apenas em casos em que a instalação não é, de todo, a mais indicada,.



Certo, Daniel. 

Mas peenso que a Davis inclui ventilação forçada nos seus RS que são de bom design, por exemplo, para obter ainda melhores valores.... erros de 0,4ºC são excessivos para os padrões Davis .... e para os nossos. Principalmente se forem evitáveis.
A stevenson tem o defeito de não se poder pendurar ao lado do anemómetro, como a RS, eu sei.

Espaço? essa não é a questão.

A questão é se uma stevenson não será melhor que um RS para a exactidão das medidas desejadas.

cumprimentos


----------

